# Need Aspire Atlantis V2 tank in CPT today



## Johanvdmrw (25/5/15)

Hi guys, hope you are all doing well? 

Just want to know if anyone knows where I can buy a NEW Aspire Atlantis V2 tank in CPT today? I really really really want it today so will drive and pick up anywhere


----------



## Festival Panda (25/5/15)

i think these guys are in CT http://esense.co.za/aspire-atlantis-2.html#.VWL7R0Y-4_g

+2721 535 1766 esense also not sure if you can pick up but try maybe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Festival Panda (25/5/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/upto-70-off-mod-and-accessories-sale.t9358/page-4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw (25/5/15)

Thanks man. They are getting some stock tomorrow  damn it sucks being impatient ehhe. Still looking around to see if I can get it today somewhere.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (25/5/15)

Try Vape mob 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw (25/5/15)

That was my first stop mate  But they are only getting in stock in about a week or 2.


----------



## Johanvdmrw (25/5/15)

Thanks @Festival Panda they are hooking me up. Tomorrow the V2 will be in CPT - https://www.google.com/maps/place/e...ta=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0xc6c3300a29e3d6ea?hl=en-US


----------



## Festival Panda (25/5/15)

@Johanvdmrw no stress bro, im loving the tank with the .3 coils such a cloudy day everyday!!!...... @e-sense should hire me lol just saying

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (25/5/15)

You come right?
I know @ShaneW has a 3 day old one with coils for like R350. Think he is in Cape Town now too.


----------

